# Rockets 2nd Best In West At The Moment



## Ming_7_6 (May 6, 2005)

*!*

..


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

You're reaching. But I do believe they will be the 4 seed. I would say maybe the 3rd, but the top 3 seeds are division winners.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Ming_7_6 said:


> Per Houston radio and televison reports the Rockets have agreed to terms with Jon Barry, will agree to terms with Dikembe Mutombo as soon as he comes back to the US, and have also agreed to terms with Nick Van Exel.
> 
> Also they are reportedly going to sign Lonny Baxter and Dion Glover. Charlie Ward and Moochie Norris reportedly will be waived, and *Clarence Weatherspoon will be cut* with the amnesty tax provision. This comes from sources within the organization. Although they say they are trying to trade Weatherspoon's large and valuable expiring contract and may be able to.
> 
> ...


 :clap: :twave: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Bit of a stretch. :rofl:


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Terry > NVE
Stackhouse > Sura
Josh Howard < Tmac
Dirk > Swift
Damp<Yao

Nope there still not better than the Mavs!!!!!!! 

By the way NVE sucks now!!!


----------



## nextghitman (Jul 17, 2005)

Tiz said:


> Bit of a stretch. :rofl:


i agree...Spurs, Suns, Mavs, and Nuggets are still a lot better than Rockets.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Wait and see I guess. Can Stromile Swift develop into a better player and increase his basketball IQ? Will NVE hold up despite his age? Can Yao Ming become an even better center? Will Tracy McGrady's health hold up? Will the referees stop the rockets in the playoffs? Only time will tell.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

nve hasnt signed with the rockets, if he has can i get a link


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

f22egl said:


> Wait and see I guess. Can Stromile Swift develop into a better player and increase his basketball IQ? Will NVE hold up despite his age? Can Yao Ming become an even better center? Will Tracy McGrady's health hold up? Will the referees stop the rockets in the playoffs? Only time will tell.


sounds like as the world turns lol


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

I'm not a Houston fan, but I would agree with you that they are the #2 team in the West. That team has stars, can score, and most importantly can defend. Sorry Suns, Nugs, etc fans Houston looks good at #2.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

nextghitman said:


> i agree...Spurs, Suns, Mavs, and Nuggets are still a lot better than Rockets.


i would only rank the spurs and suns ahead of them, dallas denver and co arent as strong as houston, last yr the question with houston was depth and that ended up hurting them in gm7 but now they are alot deeper.a yr older and better chemistry. the role players just need to get a little younger. im hoping head devopls quick and into a great player so that after the allstar break he might star and nve can come off the bench.
power rankings top 5 in the west

1.spurs
2.suns
3.rockets
4.mavs
5.nuggets
the rockets will get the 4th seed get to the second round and lose to the spurs in 6 or so


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

the rockets should be very good next year, i would say they are the 2nd best team in the west as it stands now


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Weatherspoon, cut? Why, we're not over the luxury tax threshold that much. He has more value as an expiring contract in a trade.


----------



## Ming_7_6 (May 6, 2005)

READ again.....


they are TRYING to unload him, so far they can't, HOWEVER if they can't unload him Baxter will be signed to his spot and he will be cut, he won't be kept just to try and deal at the deadline.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Who knows? Maybe they'll even win a playoff series this year.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Can someone explain to me the rationale for saying that the Rockets are better than the Mavs?

If they were so much better, one would think they could have at least stayed within 20 points of the Mavs in the deciding game 7. Instead they got their *** beat.

I think Houston is the 5th or 6th seed, depending on how far the Suns fall.

To me the top 2 teams out west going in next year are the Mavs and Spurs. Anything else is just conjecture on our part.

I don't really see how the Rockets are that much better than the Cavs out east now. And I don't think most people would pick the Cavs as the second best team out West.

One could argue even that if the Cavs make one more good decision with their point guard spot, that they are better than the Rockets on paper.

So basically if you think the Rockets are the second best team in the east, then you have to also think that the East is a better conference than the West. Indiana, Detroit, New Jersey, Miami are all defiinitely better than the Rockets.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

right now in the west it seems as if spurs are the only clear-cut leaders... the next 7 spots is up for grabs imo, with seattle doing so well last year god knows which team is the next to step it up, i dont see the grizzlies making the playoffs this year, i see the lakers making the playoffs and i have no idea whether minnesota will make the playoffs or not, i think they are the biggest question mark in the league, and thats a shame because they're led by Garnett who people claim to be the best in the league.... but its more stable in the east than the past years, i thin cleveland can be the 5th or 6th seed in the east i dont see them being better than Miami, New Jersey, Detroit, or Indiana but i dont see why they wont make the playoffs next year


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

SeaNet said:


> Who knows? Maybe they'll even win a playoff series this year.


LMAO

Good one SeaNet


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

2nd best? :laugh:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Can someone explain to me the rationale for saying that the Rockets are better than the Mavs?
> 
> If they were so much better, one would think they could have at least stayed within 20 points of the Mavs in the deciding game 7. Instead they got their *** beat.


He didn't say that the Rockets were better than the Mavs this past season. He said that with Swift at PF (instead of Padgett) and if NVE starts at PG and a healthy Sura at SG, the Rockets will be better than the Mavs.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Can someone explain to me the rationale for saying that the Rockets are better than the Mavs?
> 
> If they were so much better, one would think they could have at least stayed within 20 points of the Mavs in the deciding game 7. Instead they got their *** beat.


it's very simple. that was last year. this isn't last year.

the rockets can definately be better than the mavs even though they lost to them in the playoffs last year. the rockets are getting better, and the mavs aren't.

the rockets add swift and head as well as any other free agents they could end up bringing in. howard will also be back from injury. and the rockets are resigning their key free agents(barry and mutumbo).

the mavs didn't have a 1st round pick and haven't signed anyone really. if they cut finley, they are only going downhill. without finley, thsi team is going to have two guys that can shoot. terry and dirk. howard, daniels, and stack can't shoot.

why is it so crazy to think that the rockets will be better than the mavs when the rockets starting pf from last year is healthy again, they added a young free agent pf to start, they have kept their key free agents, and have added one young athletic guard and maybe be adding more players when the mavs have kept almost the same team and may actually be cutting one of their starters?

so yeah, i think it's pretty easy to see how the rockets could be better than the mavs.

then there are other teams. the suns are losing q and it looks like jj is gone too. this team won games from their shooting and running game last year and two of their main shooters are gone and they are swtiching to more of a conventional lineup. i see them slipping considerably. the sonics are also losing several key pieces to their team.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

The rockets only seem better on paper nothing else, alot of things can change still. And its not like Mavs are missing starting roles like rockets were, Mavs are only missing back-up roles not starting roles, so of course it would look like they were better just because they got a new starter, while the mavs only recently got a young 3rd team PF so far.


----------



## ApheLion02 (Aug 5, 2005)

I've been lurking forever on this board now w/ no real motivation to post, but I've gotta say this:

Houston fans on RealGM and YMM know that this Ming_7_6 guy keeps making "news" and claiming it to be something he heard on this or that Houston radio station. They are almost never correct, and he never could provide links / sources to backup anything he says. In fact, on these boards we call posting unsubstantiated rumors pulling a Ming_7_6.

Didn't want to make my first post like this, but I hate to see this guy ruin the credibility of us Houston fans like this.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> the rockets are getting better, and the mavs aren't.


Nick Van Exel 34 years old
Bob Sura 32 years old
Jon Barry 36 years old
Juwan Howard 32 years old
Dikembe Mutombo 39 years old
David Wesley 35 years old
Vin Baker 34 years old

Houston is gonna have the All-Geriatric team pretty soon.

Hey, I like the Rockets, but this team isn't #2. I stick with my prediction that they will fight with the Suns for the 5 and 6 spots.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Nick Van Exel 34 years old
> Bob Sura 32 years old
> Jon Barry 36 years old
> Juwan Howard 32 years old
> ...


If they don't turn those expiring contracts into a rotation player they might not be as good as last year. Howard might not even play again.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Nick Van Exel 34 years old
> Bob Sura 32 years old
> Jon Barry 36 years old
> Juwan Howard 32 years old
> ...


  

so with the biggest trade in the history of the league...David Wesley is still starting...Vin Baker & Clarence Weatherspoon are still on the roster

how is it possible for your 2 best players being under 27 but everybody else over 32


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> it's very simple. that was last year. this isn't last year.
> 
> the rockets can definately be better than the mavs even though they lost to them in the playoffs last year. the rockets are getting better, and the mavs aren't.
> 
> ...


Sure the Mavs are getting better. Guys like Howard, Daniels, and Harris all have one more year under their belt. Daniels is actually healthy. The team is going to have a full training camp to really get used to what Avery Johnson wants to do(as opposed to trying to learn it on the fly in the last 18 games of the regular season). And as someone else mentioned, outside of McGrady and Yao, Houston has an awfully old team.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> If they don't turn those expiring contracts into a rotation player they might not be as good as last year. Howard might not even play again.


where did you here this? for what i have heard hes playing this season from start to finish.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Can someone explain to me the rationale for saying that the Rockets are better than the Mavs?
> 
> So basically if you think the Rockets are the second best team in the east, then you have to also think that the East is a better conference than the West. Indiana, Detroit, New Jersey, Miami are all defiinitely better than the Rockets.


One word for the first paragraph: Defense. Although I don't like Tmac's D I still think Dallas is a pushover in the playoffs. 

Yes the East is better this year.


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

Rockets are deffinately #4 and maybe 3,2


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

just to think a yr ago people were sayn they would be getting 10th place in the west now people are saying 6th seed. they will be getting the 4-5 seed no doubt about it. if the rockets can start the way they finished last yr they will have a record of 58-14 or 56-16 and will be headed atleast to the second round depending on seeding. there a playoff team that can win in the regulare season and are deeper now then they were in the playoffs last yr. howard is back wich they didnt have during the playoffs o and we still have to dirk stopper ryan bowen :biggrin:


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

jreywind said:


> One word for the first paragraph: Defense. *Although I don't like Tmac's D I still think Dallas is a pushover in the playoffs. *
> 
> Yes the East is better this year.


So exactly how does that explain the Mavs laying an absolute *** whooping on the Rockets to WIN a playoff series? If the Mavs are a pushover in the playoffs, then what does that make the Rockets(you know the team Dallas beat in the playoffs)?


----------



## ApheLion02 (Aug 5, 2005)

Chaos said:


> So exactly how does that explain the Mavs laying an absolute *** whooping on the Rockets to WIN a playoff series? If the Mavs are a pushover in the playoffs, then what does that make the Rockets(you know the team Dallas beat in the playoffs)?



One game doesn't a season make. People here seem very quick to forget that the Rockets took a Dallas team which presented numerous matchup problems to seven games without a PF on the court for most of the time. Considering that we added Swift and now have Juwan Howard coming up as *backup* PF, we will be considerably better next season. :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Chaos said:


> So exactly how does that explain the Mavs laying an absolute *** whooping on the Rockets to WIN a playoff series? If the Mavs are a pushover in the playoffs, then what does that make the Rockets(you know the team Dallas beat in the playoffs)?


the rockets were tired from a lack of depth,they even started bowen for cryn out loud, this yr with swift and howard mybe nve sura and head there alot deeper so that wont be a problem. there might o not even have been a 7gm if rockets had howard.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Still a two man operation.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

ApheLion02 said:


> One game doesn't a season make. People here seem very quick to forget that the Rockets took a Dallas team which presented numerous matchup problems to seven games without a PF on the court for most of the time. Considering that we added Swift and now have Juwan Howard coming up as *backup* PF, we will be considerably better next season. :banana: :banana: :banana:


Yeah...the Rockets role players played way over their heads in that series, while the Mavs were still trying to adjust to playing under Avery Johnson. See, I can make excuses as well.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> the rockets were tired from a lack of depth,they even started bowen for cryn out loud, this yr with swift and howard mybe nve sura and head there alot deeper so that wont be a problem. there might o not even have been a 7gm if rockets had howard.


And there might not have been a game 7 if the Mavs had Van Horn the entire series. See, I can blindly assume things too.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Chaos said:


> And there might not have been a game 7 if the Mavs had Van Horn the entire series. See, I can blindly assume things too.


howard is more important to the rockets then kvh to the mavs, and i wasnt debating if the rockets would have won if howard was there im debating that they have alot more depth for this yr and are better then the mavs who have not changed and the rockets who are lot deeper with a yr under yao and tmacs reign.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> howard is more important to the rockets then kvh to the mavs, and i wasnt debating if the rockets would have won if howard was there im debating that they have alot more depth for this yr and are better then the mavs who have not changed and the rockets who are lot deeper with a yr under yao and tmacs reign.


Sure the Rockets are deeper than they were last year(thats not hard to do). Lets not forget that the Mavs last year were one of the deepest teams in the league. That hasnt changed either.


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

okay if all these teams are better than the rockets... the suns, the mavs, nuggetts, new jersey, pacers, spurs, pistons, Heat... then you expect ALL THOSE TEAMS to win 55+ games... because the rockets won 51 games last season with a 6-11 start... so they arnt going to decline.... so its extremeny reasonable that the rockets will get around 57 wins or so.... i just dont see that many teams getting 55+ wins.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Well I also think the Rockets are the second best team. T-Mac, Yao and Swift will be too much for anyone other than the Spurs to handle. They're also a terrific defensive team so they're a head-ache for anyone.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Max Payne said:


> Well I also think the Rockets are the second best team. T-Mac, Yao and Swift will be too much for anyone other than the Spurs to handle. They're also a terrific defensive team so they're a head-ache for anyone.


You can't be serious. How does adding Stromile Swift to a team that got it's tail kicked in the 1st round jump them to 2nd best team. You understand that is Stromile Swift right, not Ben or Rasheed Wallace...right?


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> You can't be serious. How does adding Stromile Swift to a team that got it's tail kicked in the 1st round jump them to 2nd best team. You understand that is Stromile Swift right, not Ben or Rasheed Wallace...right?


you do understand that game 7 is one game out of 89 games?


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> You can't be serious. How does adding Stromile Swift to a team that got it's tail kicked in the 1st round jump them to 2nd best team. You understand that is Stromile Swift right, not Ben or Rasheed Wallace...right?


instead of a getting their tails kicked in the 1st round(though i dont know how you get your tails kicked if you have a seven game series) to the second best team in the west, how about a 51 team with a 6-11 start to a 55-60 win team... does that sound more reasonable?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

farhan007 said:


> you do understand that game 7 is one game out of 89 games?


You do understand they were up 2-0 heading home a fell on their face don't you? If Mavs had homecourt advantage and won the series, it would seem that they were better over 89 games...got it? :banana:


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> You do understand they were up 2-0 heading home a fell on their face don't you? If Mavs had homecourt advantage and won the series, it would seem that they were better over 89 games...got it? :banana:


i dont get your point... are you trying to say that a team's previous year's resluts are the limit for them next season????


----------



## ApheLion02 (Aug 5, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> You do understand they were up 2-0 heading home a fell on their face don't you? If Mavs had homecourt advantage and won the series, it would seem that they were better over 89 games...got it? :banana:



The Mavericks were indeed better last season; I'm not disputing that at all. However, they have upgraded their weakest position on a team which showed a knack of getting "roleplayers play above their heads", and as such must reasonably be expected to improve next season. That, and given that their star players have had a year to gel, it would be foolish to dismiss their accomplishments and potential based on just one game.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Nick Van Exel 34 years old
> Bob Sura 32 years old
> Jon Barry 36 years old
> Juwan Howard 32 years old
> ...


i didn't say that the individual rockets players are all getting better, but as a team they are improving. the rockets team at the end of last season was definately better than they were at the beginning of the season.

and the rockets have added to their team. stromile swift is a young player that will push last year's starting pf to the bench. head is a young athletic guard that can shoot who add to the team. the rockets now have a 5 guard rotation when last year they only had 4(and they may be adding another). they have a new starting pf and howard will move to the bench(and he was gone during the playoffs). this team is definately improving, while other teams are losing players. the suns lose 2 starters. the mavs lose 1 starter(if they cut finley). denver still hasn't added a good shooter. the soncis lose a few important players.

the rockets were 5th last year in the west. they won 51 games. after adding more players and more depth and if yao improves some more, i don't see why they can't win 5 or more games than last year and move up into 2nd place in the west with the moves the other teams have made.


----------



## PejaHolic (Aug 4, 2005)

3rd seed tops.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

I think that there top 3 at least. They're way too old and basicly just a bunch of fossils and need to get younger for the future. The only youth on the team is Yao, T-Mac, Swift, and Head.


----------



## ApheLion02 (Aug 5, 2005)

But Head is great!!!


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Well to say that they have upgraded requires a lot of assumptions. We have to assume that Swift is going to be better than Juwan Howard, which he has never been up to this point. Then we have to assume that Swift can stay healthy playing starter minutes, when he had problems staying healthy as a bench player. _In fact, Houston getting Swift and declaring themselves title contenders is the equivalent of Memphis getting Olowokandi and saying we were now contenders._ Finally, we have to assume that your aging role players will not decline and the fact that you have 6 players playing for contracts will not hurt team chemistry.

There are a lot of questions about Houston. I would say Phoenix is still better minus Joe Johnson and Q.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

PejaHolic said:


> 3rd seed tops.


the rockets will be either the 1st or 4th seed. if they have a better regular season than the spurs, they will have the top seed. if not, they will have the 4th seed even if they have the 2nd best record.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> Well to say that they have upgraded requires a lot of assumptions. We have to assume that Swift is going to be better than Juwan Howard, which he has never been up to this point. Then we have to assume that Swift can stay healthy playing starter minutes, when he had problems staying healthy as a bench player. _In fact, Houston getting Swift and declaring themselves title contenders is the equivalent of Memphis getting Olowokandi and saying we were now contenders._ Finally, we have to assume that your aging role players will not decline and the fact that you have 6 players playing for contracts will not hurt team chemistry.


swift only has to be better than weatherspoon and padgett and the other garbage that played backup pf for the rockets to have upgraded. howard is still on the team. so as long as swift is better than the backups from last season(and he is), the rockets have upgraded. head will allow the older backcourt players to rest more, which i assume would probably help their play. and aside from those definate upgrades, the team is basically the same as the one that ended the season as one of the hottest teams in the league and won over 50 games even with their slow start.

i assume your 6 playing for contracts would be yao, wesley, weatherspoon, baker, moochie, and ward? i don't see how that will be much of a problem. yao doesn't have to worry about a contract. as long as he stays healthy, he's got his. the only other player that should be seeing any minutes next year is wesley. i don't really expect a lot of trouble out of him about a contract, but if there was, right now he is part of a 5 guard rotation(with sura, james, head, barry). i don't see that having a very big impact on the team.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> Well to say that they have upgraded requires a lot of assumptions. We have to assume that Swift is going to be better than Juwan Howard, which he has never been up to this point. Then we have to assume that Swift can stay healthy playing starter minutes, when he had problems staying healthy as a bench player. _In fact, Houston getting Swift and declaring themselves title contenders is the equivalent of Memphis getting Olowokandi and saying we were now contenders._ Finally, we have to assume that your aging role players will not decline and the fact that you have 6 players playing for contracts will not hurt team chemistry.
> 
> There are a lot of questions about Houston. I would say Phoenix is still better minus Joe Johnson and Q.


 I dont think (at I hope not) Rocket fans view Swift as some sort of savior; but he is better than Ryan Bowen and Scott Padgett...thats an upgrade.

As far as the 6 players playing for contracts; the only one thats worth anythin is Yao...the other 5 are expendable role players.

Yes, Houston does questions. Actually ONE question and that is how will that 7'5 big-headed dude from China will play this season??? everything else is secondary


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

well considering the suns did beat the mavs without jj... i think the suns without jj is good enough to be in the playoffs atleast. Im not sure if rox are better than the suns at this point, but i think nuggets is probably the second best/balance team in the west next season... i just have this feeling that they will be a legit 55+ win team.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I'd rank them second in the West. Stro was a huge addition IMO and they'll have better depth next year. And JVG is a damn good coach.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

What a difference a year makes!

I still think it is funny that Stromile Swift was seen as tipping the balance of power in the West.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, credits to the Grizzlies from the year before for making it seem like Stromile Swift still had some hope to become a good player in this league...


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> What a difference a year makes!
> 
> I still think it is funny that Stromile Swift was seen as tipping the balance of power in the West.


what a difference injuries make!

swift wasn't changing the balance of power in the west, he was just an improvement on the rockets. and he was a better player than clarence weatherspoon was the year before so the rockets did improve in that area.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> What a difference a year makes!
> 
> I still think it is funny that Stromile Swift was seen as tipping the balance of power in the West.


Hey, Memphis is going to the Finals this year! We have Stromile Swift! He's going to be Amare but more athletic!

Ming_7_6 :laugh: What a riot that guy was.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> What a difference a year makes!
> 
> I still think it is funny that Stromile Swift was seen as tipping the balance of power in the West.


 in all fairness, a year doesnt change everything.

the grizzlies have still never won a playoff game, for example


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Shucks, I thought this was a new thread so of course I had to look at the first page to make sure....


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Don't bring this old thing up please...


----------



## NBA™ (Aug 2, 2006)

houston a top-4 seed?!? =D i love your homer-ism but it just ain't happening. spurs, suns, mavs, kings, head and shoulders above the rockets. maybe a 7th or 8 seed, but it'll be a while till' you get any higher, houston is rarely 100% healthy.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

NBA™ said:


> houston a top-4 seed?!? =D i love your homer-ism but it just ain't happening. spurs, suns, mavs, kings, *head* and shoulders above the rockets. maybe a 7th or 8 seed, but it'll be a while till' you get any higher, houston is rarely 100% healthy.


Impossible, Head is ours :biggrin:


----------

